# Solved: Excel tip - quick way to insert dates for project management sheets



## frankieGB (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sure this a basic one - sorry - but how can I quickly set up project management sheets with say 6 months of 'week commencing' dates across the top columns?

Thankyou from a chilly but sunny London!


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Depends which format the dates are in, if they are numerical it will take less work than if they are in string format.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Insert first date in A1, then select A1:Z1.

Edit > Fill > Series; Step Value = 7, OK.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## frankieGB (Oct 31, 2008)

many thanks - so easy and what a time saver - onwards and sideways eh?!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

If you want to avoid the menus altogether, enter the first two in the series, select them, put your cursor over the bottom-right of the selection (your cursor turns into a bold plus sign), click and drag where you want. When done copying, ensure the smart tag does say Fill Series and not Copy Cells (which it should if you had 2 series of cells selected and not just 1).

HTH


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Frankie, can you please mark the post as solved via the "Mark Solved" button at the top of the post?


----------



## frankieGB (Oct 31, 2008)

now I've logged in I can now see that SOLVED button
thanks!


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Zack said:


> If you want to avoid the menus altogether, enter the first two in the series, select them, put your cursor over the bottom-right of the selection (your cursor turns into a bold plus sign), click and drag where you want. When done copying, ensure the smart tag does say Fill Series and not Copy Cells (which it should if you had 2 series of cells selected and not just 1).
> 
> HTH


I _would've_ mentioned the *right*-click & drag, but I still haven't got the hang of this touchpad.


----------

